# Benedictions



## Unoriginalname (Nov 18, 2011)

What is a benediction? I have sat in churches all my life and have never known what they really are or why pastors do them. Also, why do most (or the ones I have seen) pastors lift there hands for them? 

Finally if you know of any systematic covering of them could you point me in that direction?


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 18, 2011)

A blessing of God to His People. See the example of Aaron in Numbers 6:23ff and Leviticus 9:22.


----------

